# Brasilia RR45 use and how to clean/service properly.



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

I am getting a Brasilia RR45 later this week. When I receive it, I'll strip it apart and clean it up, then I'd like to get it set up properly, can anyone give me some pointers on both the cleaning and setup?

Can anyone tell me more about these numbers on the label? Version No. 220 Product No. 202205

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are a few people on here with these grinders, my suggestion is to take photos as you strip it down to refer back to when you re assemlbe, they are fairly easy to take apart and the motor can be completely removed from the housing, making it great if you want yo repaint it!!


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> There are a few people on here with these grinders, my suggestion is to take photos as you strip it down to refer back to when you re assemlbe, they are fairly easy to take apart and the motor can be completely removed from the housing, making it great if you want yo repaint it!!


Good news. Be nice to know how to get this setup to be in the rough ball park for espresso when I start grinding properly for the first time ever!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

To set it up, do the burrs up until they touch and then back them off 1/4 to 1/3 of a turn. Spin them manually to check they are not still touching, if not add beans and adjust as needed whilst make coffee

We'll that how I did it! Espresso grind is all in the last 1/2 turn or there abouts


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

How does one tell when burrs should be replaced?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

For the sake of ~£20 replace them anyway is my suggestion.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Dead easy to strip down. Mine was caked in oily coffee beans and residue and took ages to clean properly. Had a great custom paint job done on mine. Will take some pics and post them


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

Padder said:


> Dead easy to strip down. Mine was caked in oily coffee beans and residue and took ages to clean properly. Had a great custom paint job done on mine. Will take some pics and post them


Sweet. I wonder what the best product for removing old established coffee oil traces is, Isopropyl alcohol?

?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

limes said:


> Sweet. I wonder what the best product for removing old established coffee oil traces is, Isopropyl alcohol?
> 
> ?


I just used hot soapy water


----------

